# Re: Battle School



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 16:17:23 -0500*
Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory holidays,
etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
Course members have restricted privileges for the first eight weeks as they
focus on kit, quarters and learning basic skills and knowledge. Following
the CO‘s inspection more freedom is allowed. You will learn all of the
platoon weapons including live firing of all of them section and platoon
tactics including introduction of FIBUA, field firing, watermanship
assault boats, helicopters, if available, unarmed combat training,
bayonet fighting, regimental history.
The following is an extract from the presentation I used to brief new
platoons of Infantry recruits at Meaford last year:
Ducimus.
We Lead.
Motto of the Royal Canadian Infantry Corps.
Soldier Skills Company
Courses - July 1999
QL3 Infantry
Course Description
. 81 Trg days over 17 weeks
Major Performance Objective Areas
. Weapons
. Patrolling
. Offensive operations
. Defensive operations
QL3 Infantry
Performance Objectives
.   401 - C7 Rifle
.   402 - C9 Light Machine Gun
.   403 - C6 Medium Machine Gun
.   404 - M72 Light Anti-Armour Weapon
.   405 - 84 mm Infantry Anti-Tank Gun
.   406 - 60 mm Light Mortar
.   407 - Grenades
.   408 - Mines and booby traps
.   409 - Communication
.   410 - Physical Fitness Tasks
.   411 - Fieldcraft - Exercise NEW ADVENTURE
.   412 - Offensive Operations - Exercise ROYAL STRIKE
.   413 - Defensive Operations - Exercise PRO PATRIA ONE
.   414 - Patrolling - Exercise QUICK KILL
.   POs 412, 413, 414 - All phases of war  -   Exercise PRO PATRIA TWO
What is expected from you:
. Courage
. Obedience
. Physical Fitness
. Efficiency
. Pride
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 7:38 PM
Subject: Battle School
> Does anyone know what the infantry school at Meaford is like? I am leaving
> for Infantry Battle school in the next while and would appreciate any tips
> or advice. I am an infanteer in the reserves, but I heard that the reg
force
> course id a lot different. Thanks.
> Peter de Vries
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> >Subject: Re: NCO, NCM, Sr NCO, Jr NCO, etc., etc., etc.
> >Date: Fri, 01 Dec 2000 13:54:48 -0700
> >
> >on 1/12/00 11:18, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
> >quoted:
> >
> > > A HISTORY LESSON BY WAY OF BACKGROUND
> > >
> > > by LCol W.J. Aitchison, as Commandant of the Royal Canadian School of
> > > Infantry
> >
> >Nice one indeed Michael. I‘ve read many other papers along those lines,
and
> >was the authour of one for Professional Development training. I like how
> >the
> >Colonel ended his paper.
> >
> >This has always been a little thorn in my side so that is why I made the
> >sarcastic post. I still chuckle when I remember the time when the Second
in
> >Command told me that he wanted to see ‘all of the Senior NCOs‘ in the
> >conference room at 1600 hrs sharp. I sent the nine Sergeants and the rest
> >of
> >went home.
> >
> >We had coffee in his office the next morning. Well he drank coffee and I
> >stood at attention.
> >
> >It was worth it. *grin*
> >
> >arte et marte
> >
> >anderson sends:
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 15:37:50 -0500 *
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course outline for
QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to me?
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Battle School
Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory holidays,
etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
Course members have restricted privileges for the first eight weeks as they
focus on kit, quarters and learning basic skills and knowledge. Following
the CO‘s inspection more freedom is allowed. You will learn all of the
platoon weapons including live firing of all of them section and platoon
tactics including introduction of FIBUA, field firing, watermanship
assault boats, helicopters, if available, unarmed combat training,
bayonet fighting, regimental history.
The following is an extract from the presentation I used to brief new
platoons of Infantry recruits at Meaford last year:
Ducimus.
We Lead.
Motto of the Royal Canadian Infantry Corps.
Soldier Skills Company
Courses - July 1999
QL3 Infantry
Course Description
. 81 Trg days over 17 weeks
Major Performance Objective Areas
. Weapons
. Patrolling
. Offensive operations
. Defensive operations
QL3 Infantry
Performance Objectives
.   401 - C7 Rifle
.   402 - C9 Light Machine Gun
.   403 - C6 Medium Machine Gun
.   404 - M72 Light Anti-Armour Weapon
.   405 - 84 mm Infantry Anti-Tank Gun
.   406 - 60 mm Light Mortar
.   407 - Grenades
.   408 - Mines and booby traps
.   409 - Communication
.   410 - Physical Fitness Tasks
.   411 - Fieldcraft - Exercise NEW ADVENTURE
.   412 - Offensive Operations - Exercise ROYAL STRIKE
.   413 - Defensive Operations - Exercise PRO PATRIA ONE
.   414 - Patrolling - Exercise QUICK KILL
.   POs 412, 413, 414 - All phases of war  -   Exercise PRO PATRIA TWO
What is expected from you:
. Courage
. Obedience
. Physical Fitness
. Efficiency
. Pride
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 7:38 PM
Subject: Battle School
> Does anyone know what the infantry school at Meaford is like? I am leaving
> for Infantry Battle school in the next while and would appreciate any tips
> or advice. I am an infanteer in the reserves, but I heard that the reg
force
> course id a lot different. Thanks.
> Peter de Vries
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> >Subject: Re: NCO, NCM, Sr NCO, Jr NCO, etc., etc., etc.
> >Date: Fri, 01 Dec 2000 13:54:48 -0700
> >
> >on 1/12/00 11:18, my good friend Mike Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
> >quoted:
> >
> > > A HISTORY LESSON BY WAY OF BACKGROUND
> > >
> > > by LCol W.J. Aitchison, as Commandant of the Royal Canadian School of
> > > Infantry
> >
> >Nice one indeed Michael. I‘ve read many other papers along those lines,
and
> >was the authour of one for Professional Development training. I like how
> >the
> >Colonel ended his paper.
> >
> >This has always been a little thorn in my side so that is why I made the
> >sarcastic post. I still chuckle when I remember the time when the Second
in
> >Command told me that he wanted to see ‘all of the Senior NCOs‘ in the
> >conference room at 1600 hrs sharp. I sent the nine Sergeants and the rest
> >of
> >went home.
> >
> >We had coffee in his office the next morning. Well he drank coffee and I
> >stood at attention.
> >
> >It was worth it. *grin*
> >
> >arte et marte
> >
> >anderson sends:
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
>
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Battle School
Mike, this was very helpful. Can you give me 
the same course outline for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do 
the same courses apply to me?
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
]
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Battle School
Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of 
statutory holidays,
etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or 
a bit more.
Course members have restricted privileges for the 
first eight weeks as they
focus on kit, quarters and learning basic skills and 
knowledge. Following
the CO‘s inspection more freedom is allowed. You 
will learn all of the
platoon weapons including live firing of all of 
them section and platoon
tactics including introduction of FIBUA, field 
firing, watermanship
assault boats, helicopters, if available, 
unarmed combat training,
bayonet fighting, regimental history.
The following is an extract from the presentation I 
used to brief new
platoons of Infantry recruits at Meaford last 
year:
Ducimus.
We Lead.
Motto of the Royal Canadian Infantry Corps.
Soldier Skills Company
Courses - July 1999
QL3 Infantry
Course Description
. 81 Trg days over 17 weeks
Major Performance Objective Areas
. Weapons
. Patrolling
. Offensive operations
. Defensive operations
QL3 Infantry
Performance Objectives
. 401 - C7 Rifle
. 402 - C9 Light Machine Gun
. 403 - C6 Medium Machine Gun
. 404 - M72 Light Anti-Armour 
Weapon
. 405 - 84 mm Infantry Anti-Tank 
Gun
. 406 - 60 mm Light Mortar
. 407 - Grenades
. 408 - Mines and booby traps
. 409 - Communication
. 410 - Physical Fitness Tasks
. 411 - Fieldcraft - Exercise NEW 
ADVENTURE
. 412 - Offensive Operations - Exercise 
ROYAL STRIKE
. 413 - Defensive Operations - Exercise 
PRO PATRIA ONE
. 414 - Patrolling - Exercise QUICK 
KILL
. POs 412, 413, 414 - All phases of 
war - Exercise PRO PATRIA TWO
What is expected from you:
. Courage
. Obedience
. Physical Fitness
. Efficiency
. Pride
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
ltrsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.comgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 7:38 PM
Subject: Battle School
gt Does anyone know what the infantry school at 
Meaford is like? I am leaving
gt for Infantry Battle school in the next while 
and would appreciate any tips
gt or advice. I am an infanteer in the reserves, 
but I heard that the reg
force
gt course id a lot different. Thanks.
gt Peter de Vries
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt
gt gtFrom: quotWilliam J ltandygt 
Andersonquot ltaanderson@sk.sympatico.cagt
gt gtReply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
gt gtTo: quotarmy@cipherlogic.on.caquot 
ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gt gtSubject: Re: NCO, NCM, Sr NCO, Jr NCO, 
etc., etc., etc.
gt gtDate: Fri, 01 Dec 2000 13:54:48 
-0700
gt gt
gt gton 1/12/00 11:18, my good friend Mike 
Oleary at m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca
gt gtquoted:
gt gt
gt gt gt A HISTORY LESSON BY WAY OF 
BACKGROUND
gt gt gt
gt gt gt by LCol W.J. Aitchison, as Commandant 
of the Royal Canadian School of
gt gt gt Infantry
gt gt
gt gtNice one indeed Michael. I‘ve read many 
other papers along those lines,
and
gt gtwas the authour of one for Professional 
Development training. I like how
gt gtthe
gt gtColonel ended his paper.
gt gt
gt gtThis has always been a little thorn in my 
side so that is why I made the
gt gtsarcastic post. I still chuckle when I 
remember the time when the Second
in
gt gtCommand told me that he wanted to see ‘all 
of the Senior NCOs‘ in the
gt gtconference room at 1600 hrs sharp. I sent 
the nine Sergeants and the rest
gt gtof
gt gtwent home.
gt gt
gt gtWe had coffee in his office the next 
morning. Well he drank coffee and I
gt gtstood at attention.
gt gt
gt gtIt was worth it. *grin*
gt gt
gt gtarte et marte
gt gt
gt gtanderson sends:
gt gt
gt 
gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this 
list, send a message
gt gtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account 
you wish to
gt gtremove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt gtmessage body.
gt
gt
_______________________________________________________________
_____________
_________
gt Get more from the Web. FREE MSN Explorer 
download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
gt
gt 
--------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt message body.
gt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500*
RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1 
and 2 Recruit courses.
Mike
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
  Subject: RE: Battle School
  Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course outline 
for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to 
me?
  Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
  Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re: Battle School
  Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory 
holidays,
  etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
  Mike
  The Regimental Rogue
   http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
  2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
RE: Battle School
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Sorry, but I have not dealt with the 
training of
QL1 and 2 Recruit courses.
Mike
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 
3:37
  PM
  Subject: RE: Battle 
School

  Mike, this was very helpful. Can you give me 
the same
  course outline for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same 
courses
  apply to me?
  Steve 
  -----Original Message----- From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca 
[mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
  Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM 
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
Subject: Re: Battle School 
  Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of 
statutory
  holidays, etc., it may actually be conducted 
over 17
  weeks or a bit more. 
  Mike 
  The Regimental Rogue  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com  2001 Canadian Military History Calendar 

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 04 Dec 2000 22:52:23 *
Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the course? 
How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course and when 
you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? Thanks for 
the help,
Peter
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Battle School
>Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
>
>RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1 and 2 
>Recruit courses.
>
>Mike
>   ----- Original Message -----
>   From: Harwood, Steve
>   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
>   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
>   Subject: RE: Battle School
>
>
>   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course outline 
>for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to me?
>
>   Steve
>
>   -----Original Message-----
>   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
>   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
>   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>   Subject: Re: Battle School
>
>
>
>   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory holidays,
>   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
>
>   Mike
>
>   The Regimental Rogue
>    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
>   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>
>
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:48:40 -0500*
The pace of  PT on the course is generally driven by the group‘s abilities
initially. And this is based on the average recruit‘s fitness level on
enrolment plus the little exercise they are give on basic training at St
Jean. The course is then placed through progressively harder PT to achieve
what is possible within the 35-40 garrison training days. Candidates may be
given an informal test at the start and end of the course so that they may
see what progress they have achieved.
Physical training during the course will include, running, circuit training,
obstacle course, marches, bayonet fighting training, unarmed combat training
and occasionally sports.
The only fitness test during the Reg F QL3 in the Battle Fitness test - 13
Km, 2 hr 26 min maximum time for a pass, 55 lb load includes helmet, web
gear, rifle, rucksack. This usually done one-half to two-thirds of the way
through the course an a number of marches with increasing loads are
conducted to prepare candidates for it like marching back from ranges.
On completion of the QL3 Infantry Course you will be posted to a battalion.
Your overseas tours will then be with that battalion, it may be going soon
after you arrive. You may go if you arrive early enough to participate in
the pre-op training 3-4 months or you may be part of the rear party.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 10:52 PM
Subject: Re: Battle School
> Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the course?
> How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course and when
> you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? Thanks for
> the help,
> Peter
>
>
> >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: Battle School
> >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
> >
> >RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1 and
2
> >Recruit courses.
> >
> >Mike
> >   ----- Original Message -----
> >   From: Harwood, Steve
> >   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
> >   Subject: RE: Battle School
> >
> >
> >   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course outline
> >for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to
me?
> >
> >   Steve
> >
> >   -----Original Message-----
> >   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
> >   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >   Subject: Re: Battle School
> >
> >
> >
> >   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory
holidays,
> >   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
> >
> >   Mike
> >
> >   The Regimental Rogue
> >    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> >   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> >
> >
> >
>
>
____________________________________________________________________________
_________
> Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
 http://explorer.msn.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 05 Dec 2000 02:57:19 *
Once again Mike, thanks for the info.
Peter de Vries
>From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Reg F QL3 Inf and PT, was Re: Battle School
>Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 21:48:40 -0500
>
>The pace of  PT on the course is generally driven by the group‘s abilities
>initially. And this is based on the average recruit‘s fitness level on
>enrolment plus the little exercise they are give on basic training at St
>Jean. The course is then placed through progressively harder PT to achieve
>what is possible within the 35-40 garrison training days. Candidates may be
>given an informal test at the start and end of the course so that they may
>see what progress they have achieved.
>
>Physical training during the course will include, running, circuit 
>training,
>obstacle course, marches, bayonet fighting training, unarmed combat 
>training
>and occasionally sports.
>
>The only fitness test during the Reg F QL3 in the Battle Fitness test - 13
>Km, 2 hr 26 min maximum time for a pass, 55 lb load includes helmet, web
>gear, rifle, rucksack. This usually done one-half to two-thirds of the way
>through the course an a number of marches with increasing loads are
>conducted to prepare candidates for it like marching back from ranges.
>
>On completion of the QL3 Infantry Course you will be posted to a battalion.
>Your overseas tours will then be with that battalion, it may be going soon
>after you arrive. You may go if you arrive early enough to participate in
>the pre-op training 3-4 months or you may be part of the rear party.
>
>Mike
>
>The Regimental Rogue
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com
>2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Peter deVries 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 10:52 PM
>Subject: Re: Battle School
>
>
> > Thanks for the info, Mike. Do you know the PT expectations for the 
>course?
> > How many km do you run, etc... After the completion of the course and 
>when
> > you head to a battalion, do you almost immediatly go overseas? Thanks 
>for
> > the help,
> > Peter
> >
> >
> > >From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Battle School
> > >Date: Mon, 4 Dec 2000 17:19:51 -0500
> > >
> > >RE: Battle SchoolSorry, but I have not dealt with the training of QL1 
>and
>2
> > >Recruit courses.
> > >
> > >Mike
> > >   ----- Original Message -----
> > >   From: Harwood, Steve
> > >   To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 3:37 PM
> > >   Subject: RE: Battle School
> > >
> > >
> > >   Mike, this was very helpful.  Can you give me the same course 
>outline
> > >for QL1 and 2? I hope to be in Artillery..do the same courses apply to
>me?
> > >
> > >   Steve
> > >
> > >   -----Original Message-----
> > >   From: m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca [mailto:m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca]
> > >   Sent: Monday, December 04, 2000 4:17 PM
> > >   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >   Subject: Re: Battle School
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >   Reg F QL3 Infantry is sixteen weeks long. Because of statutory
>holidays,
> > >   etc., it may actually be conducted over 17 weeks or a bit more.
> > >
> > >   Mike
> > >
> > >   The Regimental Rogue
> > >    http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> > >   2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > >
> > >
> > >
> >
> >
>____________________________________________________________________________
>_________
> > Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :
>http://explorer.msn.com
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

